# Costume prize for a group?



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

One of our categories is Best Group or Couple, and we always just give out the one trophy (the 3rd Mummy from the left). We let THEM fight over who gets to keep it. However, why not print up a dozen or so certificates - one for each single category and 8 - 10 for the group category. That way, at least ALL of the winners get a certificate.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

Lv Scott T - thanks so much for a response! I have always admired your trophies...enjoyed your tutorial and will make a 'stab' at it this year (I have used Riheirds in the past for trophies). I like the idea of the group having to decide who keeps the trophy, haha, and will absolutely use your idea for the certificates...makes so much sense. However, I just feel I need to give outsomething more simply because I give out gift baskets to other categories. Perhaps I need to rework the entire thing. Regardless, I will utilize your suggestions and, again thanks for the help!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Zombiefrac, what do you put in the gift baskets? I guess it depends upon your budget but one idea I had was to make individual gift BAGS for the group prize. Some items to include might be candy, gift cards, halloween decor (tombstone candles, rubber insects, etc.), keychains, and other inexpensive items you can buy several of. I'd check out places like Sam's for value packaged things you can break down into individual prizes - books, jams, nuts, notepads, etc. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

LawP, each gift basket is usually themed...vampire, witch, werewolf etc. and I will put a halloween wine that fits each theme (world market always has a pretty good selection) a candle from Dark Candles and some type of candy. If I find something that fits the theming at the dollar stores, for example, a black cat coffee mug for the witch theme, I will include something like that and stuff it with 'witches brew' mulling spice. I really think I could go this direction and give the group a 'basket' but in that basket will be individual gift bags like you suggested. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How about some cellophane bags or halloween-themed containers with some halloween sugar cookies? Martha Stewart has had some clever ideas for packaging and I saw some interesting stuff like coffins or body bags over at Oriental Trading last year or so. The cookies wouldn't have to be expensive and sure they would be enjoyed afterwards.


----------

